# Aggressive towards bigger dogs



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello, am hoping for some advice, wondering if anyone has had to deal with anything similar.

Hattie has been very well socialised, been going to the park since she was v young where she has met a variety of dogs. She also goes out with the dog walker twice a week with around 6 other dogs each time. 

I have noticed in the last few weeks she has been aggressive a couple of times towards other dogs at the park. They have always been much bigger than her (one was a Doberman and the other a mastiff) and they other dogs have done very little to her, perhaps sniffed her, but no provocation that I can see. Luckily the dogs have not retaliated but if they had she could have been in serious trouble.

I am terrified one day a big dog will go for her back. She is persistent, if the dogs have walked past her again (they seem to like to go back for more!) she goes for them again. She barks and growls loudly, shows her teeth and seems to go for the other dog's muzzles.

Can anyone advise me how to prevent her doing this? Is she threatened by their size? This is what I am guessing? She only seems to do it to larger dogs. A lady today at the park suggested she is trying to control the pack. 

I end up shouting to stop her, it works to a point. I also try and distract her with a ball. But how can I stop her doing this in the first place?

Any advise would be appreciated!

Eleanor


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie can be a bit like this with bigger dogs too. She is very well socialised, meets lots of new dogs all the time and thrives in daycare. The reason I don't worry too much is the other dogs totally ignore her so I assume they don't feel threatened by her. I think she is just attempting to boss them. Distracting and telling her no usually does the trick.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Do you think something might have happened when she was out with the dog walker which frightened her?

It sounds as though she might be scared and is 'getting in first'. If this is the case she needs to know that you are the pack leader and will protect her so that she doesn't have to do it. 

There are two things you could try - a controlled greeting where you are in front of her, she sits, you kneel and gently hold her chest, allow a sniff or two and then walk away. Keep the greeting short. 

If she can't cope with this, watch her carefully as you approach the other dog, if she turns her head to one side, or stalls, immediately lead her away, telling her she is a good dog. This tells her that you will lead her away from a situation she sees as threatening. 

With this last method, you will find with repetition over time that she will move nearer to the other dog as her trust in you to protect her increases.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am thinking that this sounds more like fear/excitement and excessive young puppy submissive greeting (which she could have grown out of, but she has learnt this behaviour does not promote another dog to aggress towards her). When she is licking and fussing at the other dog's muzzle it is an instinctive behaviour, that states she is weak and defenceless. You see this behaviour in wild dogs when a high ranking dog comes towards a young or low ranking dog and the muzzle licking is to try and get them to regurgitate food, ie care for and nurture the younger pup or low ranking adult. It is probable that if the other dog got grumpy with her she would immediately roll onto her back and submit - but....

I'm with Von on this - that if you see another dog approaching you need to put her on lead and have a controlled greeting - I would have lots of tasty treats with you so that actually you are more exciting than the other dog and her attention is more on you than the other dog. If you have friends with dogs I would try and meet up and walk her with other dogs that she is familiar with.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Marzi you are exactly right. I think with Bonnie it is submissive behaviour that's why she does it to big dogs as she is a little afraid. If one ever does react she instantly rolls on her back like a beetle.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fascinating.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

It is fascinating, I still have so much to learn about dogs and hierarchy.

I have taken on board your comments and will definitely try these out at the park. I have not seen a big dog react back to Hattie but I'm guessing she might well lie on her back like a beetle too if they did!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly loves all dogs big or small. If she sees a big dog she wraps her little paws around their neck it's so cute She hugs them for some reason. She love everyone and every dog ........even dogs that snarl at her she is very loving She is very social! I love that about her Every time she sees a dog she lies down and does not move until she meets the new dog........


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly loves all dogs big or small. If she sees a big dog she wraps her little paws around their neck it's so cute She hugs them for some reason. She love everyone and every dog ........even dogs that snarl at her she is very loving She is very social! I love that about her Every time she sees a dog she lies down and does not move until she meets the new dog........


This is the same sort of puppy style, low ranking dog greeting - when dogs perceive each other to be of a similar rank they do a lot of butt sniffing (that end doesn't bite!)
If one is aggressive and wants to prove its superiority it will tend to go kind of stiff and up on its toes and try and put its head right over the other dog's neck, usually holding its tail right up in the air ... At his point either the other dog submits or they might have a bit of a grrrr at each other that can develop into a snappy fight, although they are just as likely to walk away.
For the most part dogs do not want to fight - the risk of being injured is too great.
Generally I find most dogs sort each other out peacefully when initially meeting - but just occasionally things do go wrong. Always better to call your dog away if you are fearful, don't put your hand on them and pull them away by the collar, they might misinterpret hand on collar for being grabbed at by the other dog, or it might change your dog's body position in such a way that the other dog reacts.
Always have dog treats on you when walking - even if your dog is bored by them, they might distract the other dog  Mind you best not to feed other people's dogs until you have checked it is ok with their owner.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You could try using the 'yellow dog' method of having a yellow bandana around her neck and this will give fellow owners the warning not to let their dogs bound up to her uncontrolled. It should only be used while she is on lead and under your control but would be ideal in making sure her space isn't invaded
http://www.yellowdoguk.co.uk/


----------

